# Monthly Living Costs for Dubai



## new_in_dubai (May 7, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I got an job offer from an airline company.
I really wonder about monthly costs for dubai.

Could you please leave comments for my personalized list?

- Monthly cost for accomodition. A bad, fridge, air conditioning, a sofa, tv, bath and groundworks for internet is enought!!! I'm not looking for a confortable life in house. It really makes me happy if the place is close to airport 

- Monthly cost for Electricity, water, gas for cooking, internet

- Some day I eat sushi, some day hamburger, some day pizza, some day a traditional meal for different countries, some day only cup of soup. But I really care the taste of what I eat. Just think that I'll eat dinner outside everyday and tell me how much I have to pay for a approximate healty meal in a month?

- I smoke almost 20 cigarrettes in a month. How much aed I have to pay to kill myself slowly?

- I want to do in my weekends what the tourist do in Dubai but at the same time I will live there! So Jeep safari for weekend, hanging in internet for another weekend, getting drunk for another weekend, visiting the nearest cities for another weekend... Ho much I have to pay not to get bored for Dubai weekends?

- I'm young and energic guy. So I can hang out in the week days too. Some days I drink 3 beers, some day an americano, some day I go to bars, drink live music and drink sexy coctails. So lets think I will go out for 3 week days. How uch do I have to pay for these stuffs?

I would be really happy if you direct me


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

new_in_dubai said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got an job offer from an airline company.
> I really wonder about monthly costs for dubai.
> ...


Suggest you read the stickies, trawl google & be prepared for the forum to download on you. If you can't help yourself slightly you are going to find DXB pretty stressful place to exist. Thats not a personalised list it's a dysfunctional what if's tirade. Ask a question and you'll get an answer. Write nonsense and be careful what you wished for................


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If it's Emirates, suggest you head to pprune, as all the staff comment on there.

Read the post - too much info, too many potential answers, how long's a piece of string.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

new_in_dubai said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got an job offer from an airline company.
> I really wonder about monthly costs for dubai.
> ...


Hi,
The above list will use up all of your 6800 USD per month and you will leave Dubai penniless (and I am not joking!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## new_in_dubai (May 7, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> If it's Emirates, suggest you head to pprune, as all the staff comment on there.
> 
> Read the post - too much info, too many potential answers, how long's a piece of string.


It looks like aviation forum but if you say so.. But I got a problem! To register Emirates topic it is asked Staff number. They probably will not accept me.

@Stevesolar, I searched from the web and find some expact blogs. According to these blogs I can live with the amount of money you wrote, plus I would even save 1000 usd! The thing is blogs were written in 2010. I thought that lots of things may changed. 
Please say the truth, you don't want me in there!!! After your post my mind got really confused.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

new_in_dubai said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got an job offer from an airline company.
> I really wonder about monthly costs for dubai.
> ...


Hi,

Please find as below:

1) Accommodation - Deira is the best place, close to airport, you can get 1BHK in around 80000AED per year.
2) Electricity - 500-600 AED, Gas - 100AED/Cylinder., Internet 350AED/month
3) Per meal 50AED, thus 150AED per day thus 4500AED per month.
4) Smoking - Get Cigarettes from duty free.
5) Weekend - 500 AED per Weekend ( this is rough, it can be double too)
6) Beer per pint -50AED, Americano medium- 20AED, per week day at least 150 AED, 450AED per week.

I dont think you will save, with this kind of lifestyle.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your offer is basically 25K per month. It's perfectly fine and liveable and you can easily save money but it does depend on the lifestyle you have.

How old are you? If you're in your 20s, find a flatshare along the metro line for 5K a month. You mentioned in another thread you have a one year contract and it's probably not worth taking your own apartment with all the expenses that comes with it if you're only in Dubai for a year. 

Eating out daily will easily add up to quite a lot. But there are scores of cheap restaurants in Bur Dubai/Deira plus takeaway from supermarkets, so it can be done for not too much if you stick to a budget. 

In Dubai for a year only? Don't buy a car. Take the metro to work. Save big $$$ that way.

Even if drinking lavishly on weekends and happy hours, plus a decent flatshare and metro to work, you can probably survive on 10K a month all in and save the other 15K for holidays, savings and so on. It's entirely up to you, of course.


----------



## new_in_dubai (May 7, 2016)

Dear @TallyHo, @Sunder,

First of all, thank you very much for your deteailed comments. I really read lots of forums, blogs and talked with a friend living in Dubai. Finally my prediction is like;

1000 Electricity, Gas, Internet, water etc.
6000 Monthly accommodation
3500 Meal (I hope breakfasts and lunch given by the company)
2000 Weekend outgoings
1800 Drinks, daily hangouts snack etc.
1000 Transportation wtih metro and sometimes taxi (I really have my own car in such a hot place. I already have one in my town now, and I can sell it to buy a new one in Dubai. It really sounds logical to me but I suppose the only diffucult thing is reselling the car. What do you think about this?)


So my monthly cost is about 15300 AED.
What I got? 25000 AED monthly salary, 
Accomotion for first 3 week, 
First flight to Dubai, 
Health Insırance (don't know the details)

*Also enyone in the IT area, could you please comment on the monthly payment and the extras I wrote above for 4 years experienced business intelligence specialist (I strongly thought that I'm good at my job and I'm earning much more from the average in my country)?*
To clear my expertise on my job; I've done 8-9 projects on domains and 3 of them are for airline sector. I'm a full stack BI consultant (analysis, modelling, reporting, web/mobile dashboards, maintenance, installations, advanced supports, upgrades and etc.) 

Finally If I made mistake by openning another topic for my personal issues, sorry friends.
Thanks again.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

your salary is plenty to live here and save a fair bit if you want to, but not so plentiful that you couldn't blow it all and start getting in debt if you go crazy on the eating out and drinking and other activities


----------

